# HUGE 14 INCH DIAMOND RHOM



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Just got this guy he is one of the biggest diamonds i have seen..
Here are some pics..


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a true beast. looks stunning

and whats that in the 3rd pic? i see another huge fish in the other tank? looks like another piranha.?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

WoW Alex, That's incredible...
Soo NICE


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW thats a nice diamond rhom


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> thats a true beast. looks stunning
> 
> and whats that in the 3rd pic? i see another huge fish in the other tank? looks like another piranha.?


Thats Frank in his tank..


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Great Rhom! Lets see some of these other tanks.

How big are the tanks?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> WoW Alex, That's incredible...
> Soo NICE


Peter this is one great looking diamond he has so many colors for such a large fish..


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's one nice diamond, more close up pics please








did you get it from the new sponsor jungle boogie? I remember they had a 14" diamond for sale not too long ago


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice looking beast! WOW thats definitely the biggest diamond rhom I've seen. What do you have for filtration in his tank? I see the AC110 and thats it. Anything else?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

very nice rhom!


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice! bdr,gdr,bldr? who did you buy it from?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Gerrad said:


> Very nice! bdr,gdr,bldr? who did you buy it from?


Yes this fish has all the colors blue and gold!
I bought him from Jungle Boogie


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

hey Alex nice pickup
show us pics of the geryl and frank


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking amazing, love the sparkle on it. Thanks for sharing Al


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I hate you.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Impressive....
I'll get one one day.....


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

A BEAST!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

You own some beasts, for sure! That new diamond is primo. Plz get us some new pics of Frank, he is a living legend!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

We need a feeding video of Frank and your big diamond~!!!

And more pictures too~!!!!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice







wish I had the time to have one of those bad boys again :-(


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey als nice to see that you finally got the big diamond you've been looking for and it is a beauty.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on the pick up, very nice looking rhom and a whopper to boot.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Ja said:


> Hey als nice to see that you finally got the big diamond you've been looking for and it is a beauty.


Thanks Ja'eh' he is the one i was looking for..


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

wow due. very nice man. congrats


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

What is in the tank to the left of Frank? on wheels?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

As usual Alex...love the fish...but whats up with the pink walls in your fish room?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

philbert said:


> What is in the tank to the left of Frank? on wheels?


omg haha i noticed the wheels before but i did not see the tank on top of it.

thats pretty gnarly. but yeh what is it? some pram you converted into a fish tank stand?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

What a stunning fish..

I thought I had the nicest Diamond on the site lol..looks like it's time for me to move out of the way!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

always got the best monsters
need to get a photo pro down there and take sick pics


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

philbert said:


> What is in the tank to the left of Frank? on wheels?


Its a holding tank.. i have 2 9-10 reds in there which i will be moving soon..


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> As usual Alex...love the fish...but whats up with the pink walls in your fish room?


Actually its a medium-dark cream color paint its funny how it reflects the color.. Deffinitely Not Pink.. don't go there...lol!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> What is in the tank to the left of Frank? on wheels?


omg haha i noticed the wheels before but i did not see the tank on top of it.

thats pretty gnarly. but yeh what is it? some pram you converted into a fish tank stand?
[/quote]
its a gross wedding gift that im going to dump.. just thought to put the small tank on for a while..


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

hey Alex, we need a feeding video of the beast
and more pics of all your fish!!!

Dmitri


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

als said:


> As usual Alex...love the fish...but whats up with the pink walls in your fish room?


Actually its a medium-dark cream color paint its funny how it reflects the color.. Deffinitely Not Pink.. don't go there...lol!
[/quote]









Just messing with ya...love that chair right in front of Franks tank. That is where I would be planted on my days off!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> As usual Alex...love the fish...but whats up with the pink walls in your fish room?


Actually its a medium-dark cream color paint its funny how it reflects the color.. Deffinitely Not Pink.. don't go there...lol!
[/quote]









Just messing with ya...love that chair right in front of Franks tank. That is where I would be planted on my days off!
[/quote]
Yea thats my favorite chair in the house its quite worn out now..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> As usual Alex...love the fish...but whats up with the pink walls in your fish room?


Actually its a medium-dark cream color paint its funny how it reflects the color.. Deffinitely Not Pink.. don't go there...lol!
[/quote]









Just messing with ya...love that chair right in front of Franks tank. That is where I would be planted on my days off!
[/quote]
Never let GG get that far into your home, even in pictures!!









Gorgeous rhom!!!!


----------

